# Egg to milk ratio for bread pudding



## debodun (Jan 20, 2020)

I've been looking for a good recipe for bread pudding. They differ a bit on the amount of eggs and milk to use. Some say 1 egg per cup of milk, some say 2 eggs per cup. Others give different proportions. Any advice?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 20, 2020)

Too many variables for a one size fits all answer.

How dry is the bread, how much bread, do you butter the bread, use cream or skim milk, do you like the pudding dry or custardy, do you prefer it sweet, etc...

A basic custard can be made with 1 large egg and two tablespoons of sugar for every cup of milk, vanilla extract, nutmeg and a dash of salt.  Some recipes add an extra egg or use only egg yolks.

The only advice that I have is to experiment until you find a recipe that you like.


----------



## terry123 (Jan 21, 2020)

I suggest you use My Recipes .com or google "bread pudding".  Try a few of the recipes you have found and then experiment with them.  I always follow a recipe and then do it my way after that.  Southern Living has the best southern recipes for bread pudding.   Give their web site a try.


----------

